# Steroids - Any problems with UK customs?



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

Can somebody tell me if I will face any problems at the airport or customs in UK , if I bring the following amount of roids with me, from India?

I plan to go on a holiday for about 3 weeks and on my way back, I plan to bring the following amount of gear.

Sustanon 250 : 25 amps

Deca Durabolin : 40 amps

HCG : 4 amps (+ another 4 with the solvent) = 8 amps

Thats about *75 amps*... .( all meant for a 14 week cycle)

And the following tabs as well :

Arimidex : 40 tabs

Winstrol: (around 900 tabs of 2 mg; im not sure if i'll get tabs of bigger dosage... maybe 5 mgs)

Dianabol: 180 tabs

Clomid: 115 tabs of 25 mg

Nolvadex:70 tabs of 10 mg

That counts to around *1300 *tabs!

Its all meant for one cycle.

My question is, would the customs create any problems at the airport, If I bring the above with me??? Is this over the standard amount that one may bring along for personal use???

I plan to carry a prescription and a printed copy of my cycle, just in case... Would that be enough to get through the customs?? Is there anything else that I should know or be aware of???

Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Hypo!!!


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

im not sure of things like this but if they were in a suitcase surely customs wouldnt even know you had them? unless you told them? im just wondering btw


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the quick response m8!

but dont they have scanners that can pick these up at the airport, while they scan your luggage?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38667-imporatation-steroids-law.html


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hypoallergic said:


> thanks for the quick response m8!
> 
> but dont they have scanners that can pick these up at the airport, while they scan your luggage?


Yes they do. And dogs. And people, lol 

As long as the goods are for personal use, you can import them into the UK. It's supplying them that's illegal and they're then treated as Class C drugs.

As for the amount you can bring in......people will say Customs will allow up to 3 months personal use, but there is no legal definition of that (especially as cycles have different lengths and amounts of drugs taken), and there is no guidance to say how much will be allowed in as personal use - it's not written in law.

Basically it's down to whether you can satisfy the officer that the goods are indeed for personal use


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi there. I was hoping you'd reply , Beklet. I understand you are a governemnt official. Right now, I dont look like a guy who works out much. Ive really put on a huge load of fat... so convincing the customs official with my looks would be a problem....

i 'll have a printed copy of the cycle and a prescription for the gear with me while I travel...

and do you recommend i carry it in my hand luggage or my check in luggage???

and do I have to carry those pills on hand as well?? or do i just justify the vials???


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

and does that seem to you guys as a big batch of drugs???? (75 amps and 1300 pills)

please let me know...

Cheers

Hypo!!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I import my stuff and have only once had a customs problem, nothing to do with the 300 amps and 50 boxes of serms, the only reason they held it for 30 days was because they thought the price on the invoice was unrealistic and assumed i was trying to evade some duty.

My point: be honest.


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks m8!

so are you suggesting, that I bring along the bill????

and are prescriptions necessary???

cheers

Hypo!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hypoallergic said:


> thanks m8!
> 
> so are you suggesting, that I bring along the bill????
> 
> ...


Scripts aren't necessary but i would def keep the bill.


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

hmmm.... is there a limit (based on monetory value/ cost of meds) ??

i mean whats the permissible amount within the bills???


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

hypoallergic said:


> hmmm.... is there a limit (based on monetory value/ cost of meds) ??
> 
> i mean whats the permissible amount within the bills???


There's no permissable value and that can be the cause of the problem. Keeping the receipts is the best way to prove that the amount of VAT or import duty you're paying is correct, which is all their concerned about really.


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

i calculated and came up with an estimate... it adds upto around 340 pounds.... Now i have no idea if that is too much. any comments and insights?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hypoallergic said:


> Hi there. I was hoping you'd reply , Beklet. I understand you are a governemnt official. Right now, I dont look like a guy who works out much. Ive really put on a huge load of fat... so convincing the customs official with my looks would be a problem....
> 
> i 'll have a printed copy of the cycle and a prescription for the gear with me while I travel...
> 
> ...


TBH, I don't know. It's up to you where you put it - it's all scanned anyway, but you probably don't want the vials getting broken ,and remember airport security will want to see all the liquids in your hand luggage- if there's more than in that little bag, they won't allow it...



hypoallergic said:


> hmmm.... is there a limit (based on monetory value/ cost of meds) ??
> 
> i mean whats the permissible amount within the bills???


There is no monetary limit, though if it's above £340, you will have to declare it to Customs anyway (that limit is the total amount of goods you are allowed to bring in abroad before paying duty and VAT)



Willie said:


> There's no permissable value and that can be the cause of the problem. Keeping the receipts is the best way to prove that the amount of VAT or import duty you're paying is correct, which is all their concerned about really.


If you need to declare it, keep the receipts, though there is generally no duty on prescription meds, there is on supplements, and you will also have to pay VAT


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

so theres a high probability that it will get through...


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

so to finalise it..i jsut need the bill and maybe a copy of my cycle....

and i should carry them in my hand luggage... and declare them in customs...

any idea what percentage of the price would be the customs duty and vat that they might ask me to pay???

and should i cancel the idea of bringing along a prescription? (no doctor in his sane mind would give a prescription for that many meds... which is why im worried, it may not be convincing enough.... )

thanks in advance

hypo!!!!


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

hypoallergic said:


> i calculated and came up with an estimate... it adds upto around 340 pounds.... Now i have no idea if that is too much. any comments and insights?


That is way too much for what you have stated


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

i actually called up a med store in India and enquired the prices.. What I have here is a rough estimate....

im posting my previous query again.... i hope you dont mind...

so to finalise it..i jsut need the bill and maybe a copy of my cycle....

and i should carry them in my hand luggage... and declare them in customs...

any idea what percentage of the price would be the customs duty and vat that they might ask me to pay???

and should i cancel the idea of bringing along a prescription? (no doctor in his sane mind would give a prescription for that many meds... which is why im worried, it may not be convincing enough.... )

cheers


----------



## bigrobbo (Mar 20, 2009)

put everything in a carrier bag including your cycle plan and put in your case (dont need prescription) walk through green lane (nothing to declare) and if you are stopped and asked if you have anything you should not have reply NO i only have a 3 month supply of steroids for my own use, be honest and you will be fine. if you tell lies they will take the lot off you. I got stopped 2 weeks ago and told them I had 100 amps Test E, 1500 d/ball and 100 nova and she never even asked me to open my case. but if you are still worried post half the gear home.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

never had any trouble not once just comes straight through.


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

email customs and ask for a letter of comformation ,then get a recipt of the dude in the chemist were your getting thr gear from ,just ask him tp write a recipt saying the gear is worth 60 quid ,have letter on you when going thu customs ,any problems just show letter as that will state you can inport upto 135 uk pounds worth and a recipt saying the goods are 60 quids worth ,or what ever it is,you ass is coverd.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

the hunter said:


> email customs and ask for a letter of comformation ,then get a recipt of the dude in the chemist were your getting thr gear from ,just ask him tp write a recipt saying the gear is worth 60 quid ,have letter on you when going thu customs ,any problems just show letter as that will state you can inport upto 135 uk pounds worth and a recipt saying the goods are 60 quids worth ,or what ever it is,you ass is coverd.


Then he'd be lying about the price though wouldn't he? Mars said be honest about the price and there shouldn't be any probs.


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

im really confused now...

do i go through the green channel, without declaring anything, or do i declare that i have 340 worth of gear with me ....

and if i were to get a letter... how can i get it???

cheerss


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

and do i carry the stuff in hand???


----------



## bigrobbo (Mar 20, 2009)

put everything in case and dont worry


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hypoallergic said:


> so to finalise it..i jsut need the bill and maybe a copy of my cycle....
> 
> and i should carry them in my hand luggage... and declare them in customs...
> 
> ...


Right....

If you have vials of liquid, and they won't all fit in that little plastic bag they give you, put it in your baggage.

Customs aren't that interested in the prescription, just your receipts for goods bought.

If you are bringing back goods worth more than £340 you are obliged by law to declare the goods, so VAT and/or duty can be paid on them. As previously stated, there is unlikely to be duty on medicines, but VAT is 15%.

If you don't declare the goods (if you're required to), and they find them, you'll be in a whole load more trouble. Having no receipts or lying about the value to evade import taxes won't help because it's not going to be difficult for them to find out the value of the goods....and they'll possibly just seize them anyway - or fine you.


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Then he'd be lying about the price though wouldn't he? Mars said be honest about the price and there shouldn't be any probs.


i have done it man times comeing from turkey ,now it all depends on the customs on the other end ,uk customs will be no problem at all its the other side you need to worrie about ,i know a read a thread on hre a while back were a guy got put in jail in egypt for haveing too much ,a nice fine he got .


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

is 340 some kind of limit, like if you go beyond 340 worth you'd be taxed and goods below 340 are permissible and are tax and vat-free????? i mean thats what it felt like in your post Beklet...

so just carry it in hand, declare it in customs as "medicines'.. also carry a receipt.. and it doesnt matter if i show the mthe entire stack of meds?

liek if i carry some tabs or some of the vials in my luggage??


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

and do i have to declare it if its below 340?? or whatever limit that it is?? i mean can i go via green channel if the meds cost under 340?


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

340 is way ovr the limit ,its more like 135,you can always mail half back and carry half .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

the hunter said:


> 340 is way ovr the limit ,its more like 135,you can always mail half back and carry half .


It's £340. Has been since 1st Jan.

The limit is the amount of goods you can bring back from outside the EU duty free (this excludes tobacco and alcohol which hav etheir own limits)

Before 1st Jan it was £300, before that was £145 for years.....


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

Beklet said:


> It's £340. Has been since 1st Jan.
> 
> The limit is the amount of goods you can bring back from outside the EU duty free (this excludes tobacco and alcohol which hav etheir own limits)
> 
> Before 1st Jan it was £300, before that was £145 for years.....


so that means if my bill amounts to less than 340, i dont even have to declare it or pay any taxes or vat, right???


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

the hunter said:


> 340 is way ovr the limit ,its more like 135,you can always mail half back and carry half .


you cant mail vials from india unless you have a license.. thats what the courier service told me. they said that tabs and pills d oget through, but not vials.. .thats bad!


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

Beklet said:


> It's £340. Has been since 1st Jan.
> 
> The limit is the amount of goods you can bring back from outside the EU duty free (this excludes tobacco and alcohol which hav etheir own limits)
> 
> Before 1st Jan it was £300, before that was £145 for years.....


 :thumb: thanks for letting me know that mate,i always thought it was around the 130 ,well thats what the email stated from customs when i ask them ,good news :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

the hunter said:


> :thumb: thanks for letting me know that mate,i always thought it was around the 130 ,well thats what the email stated from customs when i ask them ,good news :bounce:


Must have been a while ago then..... :lol:

OP - depends what else you're bringing back - it includes EVERYTHING you bring with you, not just the gear


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

the hunter said:


> :thumb: thanks for letting me know that mate,i always thought it was around the 130 ,well thats what the email stated from customs when i ask them ,good news :bounce:


im jumping tooo!!!!!! yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## hypoallergic (Apr 14, 2009)

Guys... I found a link... this might help. it telsl us about the increase in the limit from 145 to 340...

http://www.melonfarmers.co.uk/cw.htm


----------

